# Rigging question



## Charsha1 (Jul 20, 2010)

I need the branches of the tree to fall to the trunk then lower down. It's my buddys house and he wants me to tie into the branch about 5 feet out and cut the branch which is the way he was told to do but the one time I did this the branch seem like it came back at me so I told him to let me tie on the branch at less then a foot so when the branch falls it will hit the trunk and we can lower. I've been climbing for a little while but still new at rigging I don't care how he wants to do it but it's my ass in the tree and I'm just doing him a faver.


----------



## tree md (Jul 20, 2010)

Just tell him to hold your beer and watch this.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 20, 2010)

Do what he says...sort of.

climb the branch 5' out, then cut it and lower it from there. Then finish the remaining branch in sensible fashion.

I presume you are tying off higher, so as to avoid some clearance problem. Why not just start higher, and then make more (but smaller) cuts?


----------



## Charsha1 (Jul 20, 2010)

There is nothing in the way but if it just drops it will hit his deck. He had me tie in at 5 ft out on the branch and cut 6" from trunk and I tied it to the trunk about 8 ft up wouldent it be better to tie at 1' and cut at 6"?


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 20, 2010)

You also can control the way the limb falls away with the style and placement of the cut.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 21, 2010)

Charsha1 said:


> There is nothing in the way but if it just drops it will hit his deck. He had me tie in at 5 ft out on the branch and cut 6" from trunk and I tied it to the trunk about 8 ft up wouldent it be better to tie at 1' and cut at 6"?



Done that way, it will almost certainly swing toward you while the butt is coming up, potentially clubbing you; perhaps knocking you out of the tree.

Too many unknown factors to make a more accurate prediction.


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Jul 21, 2010)

Use a second shorter line to control the butt. Then the branch won't swing funny and hurt you or climb out and balance it with a second shorter line tied back to the main with a friction hitch.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 21, 2010)

Or let it run a few feet.
Jeff


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Jul 21, 2010)

Careful letting it run. Shock load multiplies fast. Works fine on small branches.


----------



## JeffL (Jul 21, 2010)

One of those is gonna catch you in the chest, or the jaw, and knock your ass out. Do it how you want up in the tree, tell your buddy if he wants to get up there and do it his way, hes more than free to.

Dont get yourself killed, its bad for our insurance rates.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 21, 2010)

CNBTreeTrimming said:


> Careful letting it run. Shock load multiplies fast. Works fine on small branches.



Oh really! Thanks for the tip! 
Jeff


----------



## treesquirrel (Jul 21, 2010)

CNBTreeTrimming said:


> Careful letting it run. Shock load multiplies fast. Works fine on small branches.



Letting line run is a method to control shock loads not multiply them. If it is done by a skilled groundie that is.


----------



## Charsha1 (Jul 21, 2010)

I like the 2 line idea to control the base and the branch it's the last branch that I have to tie off


----------



## jws1467 (Aug 19, 2010)

I agree that if you have a skilled ground hand letting it run definately reduces the shock load and can be done very smooth.


----------



## Brush Hog (Aug 19, 2010)

treesquirrel said:


> Letting line run is a method to control shock loads not multiply them. If it is done by a skilled groundie that is.



:agree2:


----------



## tree md (Aug 19, 2010)

If your lowering big wood, natural crotch you better keep an eye on things if you're letting them run. I was lowering 2500-4500 pound chunks today, no choice, I am on a big tree, and I looked up and saw my bull line just smoking when they were letting it run. I put a stop to that with a quickness...


----------

